# Raj Comics Fans Discussion Thread



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all 

 post ur comments on our beloved Raj Comics....


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't like the new breed of Raj Comics 

Gonna post some pics soon of my fav comics


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> I don't like the new breed of Raj Comics
> 
> Gonna post some pics soon of my fav comics



The new Raj Comics paper quality is superb but also cost is increased....
artwork is also heavily changed...

Btw my fav characters are

1) SCD
2) Doga
3) Bhediya & Kobi
4) Bankelal (all time fav)


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

My friends have 1.5gbs of raj comics...they are still maniacs.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

heard a lot about Bankelal..........hows it.....well our project release names in my company are based on the names of comic characters....and I am currently working on Bankelal release....)


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I also have lots of PDFs of Bankelal, SCD, Nagraj. I loved to read the comic of (apart from the names already mentioned) Bhokal, Doga and Crookbond too. 
Ahh I am being nostalgic. They have a site too where they give preview of new comics and you can pay and download PDFs of the comics too.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

Crookband and Hawildar Bahadur are in Manoj comics


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooops my bad! I hope the rest are fine. But I still love Crookbond (not Crookb*a*nd)

BTW Parmanu was another character whose comics I loved to read.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> heard a lot about Bankelal..........hows it.....well our project release names in my company are based on the names of comic characters....and I am currently working on Bankelal release....)



Haven't u read any of the Raj Comics? 

bankelal is most hilarious & cunning character of Raj Comics.... 

Anybody Read "Trombay Trick"....in which doga's masked was disclosed by a kid???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> heard a lot about Bankelal..........hows it.....well our* project release names in my company are based on the names of comic characters....and I am currently working on Bankelal release*....)



wow.... are you working on some sort of funny chemical? what do you do anyway?


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 14, 2011)

> The new Raj Comics paper quality is superb but also cost is increased....
> artwork is also heavily changed...
> 
> Btw my fav characters are
> ...



heaven' read raj comics since years so won't comment on new artwork. However my  favourites  are:-
1) Nagraj ( was never able to find the very 1st issue of Nagraj)
2) Bhediya & Kobi
3) Parmanu
4) Bankelal
5)One more character named comic which had wings and  was very powerful can't remember the name( Something Like BHOKAL if i am not mistaken)

Though had also read Doga and Super Commando Dhruv(SCD) at that time


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> wow.... are you working on some sort of funny chemical? what do you do anyway?



naa dude....just an web based application...they are named so as to make them interesting...rather than version numbers.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

Couple of comics I can still enjoy reading ;p
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Rajc1.jpg


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> Couple of comics I can still enjoy reading ;p
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Rajc1.jpg



jaljala is my favourie too!!!!

BTW do u have the dvd of nagraj movie i had seen at a comic stall but diddn't had the money then.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> jaljala is my favourie too!!!!
> 
> BTW do u have the dvd of nagraj movie i had seen at a comic stall but diddn't had the money then.


Yeah, I have 3 cds (not the animated one), but dunno where are these. The movie is real cheesy, I was laughing my ass off 

Btw I like the art of Doga-Shakti very much 

Butler can be made into a good movie too.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody up for comic sharing service?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

You mean...these comics have been converted into movies too???


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2011)

I was a big fan of Raj comics...once I had like 100% collection of Nagraj, Supercommando dhruv and Doga

I still have nearly 300-400 comics of all types. It was fun days

But I am talking about days 10 years ago


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> You mean...these comics have been converted into movies too???


Yeah, it's like a TV series kind of thing...lol


sujoyp said:


> I was a big fan of Raj comics...once I had like 100% collection of Nagraj, Supercommando dhruv and Doga
> 
> I still have nearly 300-400 comics of all types. It was fun days
> 
> But I am talking about days 10 years ago



I bought two comics in Nov 2010 but it is not the same now. Crappy inking but glossy paper and then the story is not novel.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 23, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Anybody up for comic sharing service?



i m in


----------



## ashishtiwari19 (Apr 6, 2011)

how nostalgic . can we read these comics now anywhere on net ? I heard that these comics can be downloaded for free , but can I read them online ?


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its not for free. I had some blog URL where this guy had uploaded loads of Raj comics pdfs. You can search and get the blog name.


----------

